# REHOME: Two buns in need of a Good Home! (near Chicago)



## kattrav (Jan 31, 2010)

Please Help! Maverick (Mavie) and Goose are two very special bunnies that are in need of a good home. Mavie and Goose are a few years old and have lived with me for the last few years. Due to unexpected financial hardship, I am very worried about their immediate future!

My Story: I live in an apartment with my boyfriend, two bunnies and two cats. Both of us have been unable to find a full time job that pays enough to cover the bills. At almost 30 years old, my boyfriend and I may have to give up our apartment and each move back in with our parents who each also happen to have an unemployed spouse. The situation in embarrassing, frustrating and scary. On top of possibly losing everything we own, our rabbits have nowhere to go. Neither family is able to take the bunnies into their homes. My family already houses two dogs and a cat and have but one small bedroom for me to occupy. They will do everything they can to help me but cannot take the rabbits in. My boyfriendâs parents may be able to take the cats since they have no other pets but also cannot take the buns in. 

Mavie and Goose: Maverick and Goose are like children to me and I love them very much. This is why I need help finding them a suitable home. They are used to having a sectioned off space of the house, meaning they are somewhat free-range bunnies. I would like to find a home that would give them the same freedom and lifestyle. 

I would prefer to find someone who has experience with rabbits because Mavie has special needs and needs to be carefully looked after. In the past she suffered a severe infection and almost died. She has made a full recovery but is now mostly deaf. She also suffers from urine sludge if she consumes too much calcium. If she is cared for properly, her condition stays under control although stress can often set her back. She shouldnât need additional veterinary care unless she experiences a setback due to stress or diet change. I would expect a caregiver to be willing to provide her with the care she needs in the event she does have to visit a vet as well as feed her the necessary diet to avoid furthering her problem. 

Mavie and Goose love each other dearly cannot be separated. Mavie is content with her boyfriend Goose and cannot be placed in the same area (cage) with other rabbits. She becomes very aggressive if introduced to new rabbits, which causes her stress which can be dangerous for her. Again she is mostly deaf and has little means to protect herself. 

When it comes to people neither Mavie nor Goose have ever bitten anyone! They are shy but very very sweet. I love them with all my hart and cannot imagine sending them to a shelter or giving them to a owner who wonât respect my wishes for them. I feel a lot of people cage rabbits in spaces that are WAY too small for them.

I know my list of demands sounds extreme but I believe anyone would do the same for their precious buns. If you or anyone you know may be able to help me find my sweet Mavie and Goose a home, I would be forever grateful as would Mav and Goose!

I would be willing to discuss any question or concerns you may have. I will have all vet records sent to a vet of your choice. Please Please, help me find a home for my babies before its too late! Thank You so much! Katie Travis (773) 458-5614 â McHenry IL. NW suburbs outside Chicago


----------



## bearbop (Jan 31, 2010)

i am sorry for all of ur problems but that is too far away and i live in wisconsin, so sorry:tears2:


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 31, 2010)

I wish I knew this yesterday I drove right through McHenry..2 times, I could have done transportation to someone for you.

Good luck and I am sorry for what u r going thru


----------



## gbread (Feb 1, 2010)

Katie, I am the owner of No Splitting Hares Rabbit Rescue in Algonquin, IL and would love to help you out. If you are forced to more, I would like to house your bunnies at my rescue (upstairs so no one tries to adopt them) and charge you nothing for boarding if your able to volunteer at my rescue. Cleaning cages, filling water bottles, feeding etc. lets talk. I have 3 other bunnies in this same situation and giving them up IS NOT A REQUIREMENT. LISA


----------



## Amy27 (Feb 1, 2010)

This should probably be in the Rescue section. You would get more responses. Hopefully a mod will move it. It sounds like you really care about your babies and I don't blame you for having a list of demands. I hope you are able to find a good home for them.


----------



## Pipp (Feb 1, 2010)

If you're putting this much care into finding them homes, and your situation may be temporary, I'd try for temp foster homes and see how that goes. A lot of people won't commit to a pet long term but will gladly take them on short term. 

If its longer than shorter, a series of several homes may be the ticket. Moving them around may not be optimal, but you can still retain ownership and watch over them closely. 

I'd give that a shot. 

You will have to convince some people you're not going to abandon them, that's the biggest fear of people willing to take on foster bunnies from a non-rescue situation. 

I've moved this to the Rescue section. 

Good luck! 


sas :clover:


----------



## JimD (Feb 1, 2010)

Any updates?

How soon would you need to foster/rehome them?


----------



## Pipp (Feb 1, 2010)

PS: Photos will really help.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Feb 1, 2010)

We had duplicate Rescue threads going on... 
Lisa at No Splitting Hares has offered to take these buns on. 
(gbread, please see post 4 above)


----------



## JimD (Feb 1, 2010)

:yahoo:


----------



## kattrav (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I will try and get ahold of Lisa (gbread) to see if I can set something up. At this moment we are still in our place for this month. My problem is that I dont know what is going to happen when. We are both searching for jobs but it hasnt gone very well yet. I may find a job tomorrow and not have to move. I just want to get something set up ahead of time so that a plan is in place if we do have to leave suddenly. Thanks so much for your suggestions and thoughts!


----------



## kattrav (Feb 2, 2010)

Where and how can I post more pics?


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Feb 2, 2010)

Here is a good visual guide on how to use Photobucket.


----------



## kattrav (Feb 2, 2010)

Mavie with a Mowhawk


----------



## kattrav (Feb 2, 2010)

Whack A Mole!


----------



## kattrav (Feb 2, 2010)

Mavie being a weirdo


----------



## kattrav (Feb 2, 2010)

Mavie thinks she is hiding.


----------



## kattrav (Feb 2, 2010)

Mavie in a deep sleep


----------



## kattrav (Feb 2, 2010)

Goosey being nosey


----------



## kattrav (Feb 2, 2010)

Goosey tasting the Christmas Tree


----------



## kattrav (Feb 2, 2010)

Goose sleeping like a Model


----------



## kattrav (Feb 2, 2010)

Mavie playing in her tunnel


----------



## kattrav (Feb 2, 2010)

Exploring the Christmas Tree


----------



## kattrav (Feb 2, 2010)




----------



## kattrav (Feb 2, 2010)

Kitties teasing Mavie


----------



## kattrav (Feb 2, 2010)

Mav and Goose's Room


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 2, 2010)

There both so adorable. I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## kattrav (Feb 2, 2010)

Those are my babies! Arnt they so cute?


----------



## bunnylove817 (Feb 2, 2010)

you're cage area for them is awesome. I really hope everything works out, I can tell you love them very, very much.

And they are both sooo cute!! (I am a sucker for lops!)


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 2, 2010)

Wow! Your set-up is awesome. I love the Maze Havens. They are a huge hit with all my bunnies. I hope that you can work something out with Lisa. I can tell you really love your babies.


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 13, 2010)

What sweet bunnies! How did the job search go? How much longer do you have to figure out a placement for these guys?


----------



## kattrav (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks for thinking of me. I have like 3 part time jobs right now, but they are all chopped up and all over the place and dont pay well so they really dont keep me afloat. Im still looking for full time without much luck. We are just taking one month at a time trying to scrape up enough money each month to stay and pay the bills. Thats all we can do at this point. So as for how long.... it could be tomorrow or I may find a job and be ok. I guess Im just waiting to see what happens.


----------



## kattrav (Feb 14, 2010)

I guess my Goal here is to find a BACK UP Plan in case we loose our place and the buns have no where to go. I think that is just my biggest fear so I would like to have something planned in advance to make sure they have somewhere to go. Advice?


----------



## kattrav (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi Everyone, I am still looking for a good home for my bunnies! I WILL NOT put them in a shelter or bunny rescue. Its not that Im not grateful but I cannot see my babies forced into a tiny nasty cage to live the rest of their lives in there. I need to find A REAL HOME! Please HELP ME FIND SOMEONE! I am an animal lover and have been my whole life. Im a vegetarian and trying to go vegan so I know how bad this sounds but I WILL put them down before I stick them in a shelter. Rabbits are forced to sit in dirty cages too small for them to even stretch out. They sit in their own urine and never get to hop around. I wont do it. Now, I dont think I have the heart to ever do that but if it comes down to a short wonderful life and a long horrible one, I will choose to have my rabbits live a short and happy life. I will fight to the end and continue looking. Im here on this site to see if any other bunny lovers out there can help me. I dont believe in caging animals and truly want the best for my bunnies, but without a job to pay my bills my options are limited. PLEASE HELP IF YOU CAN. I dont know what to do at this point!


----------



## Pipp (Mar 26, 2010)

Most rescues will try and place the bunnies in foster care, but city shelters can be gnarly, and after the life you've given these guys, it would be a huge step down, I agree. 

However, I still think you can find foster care on your own. Some people may be more willing to take on their care if it wasn't a 'forever' commitment. 

If it does turn out you can't take them back, it will still be up to you to permanently re-home them when the fosterer can't keep them anymore, but its bought you some time. 

Did you see the article on Supporting Your Rabbits In Tough Time$?

Hopefully it will help a bit with the finances. 



sas :clover:


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 26, 2010)

It can be a big step down, but not all shelters are that bad. Also, the one I help at allows pet owners to list their pets that they need to re-home on their website.


----------



## kattrav (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks guys, I will look into that information


----------



## kattrav (Apr 22, 2010)

Just to update everyone. I am still looking to re-home mav and goose. They are still with me and we are getting by at the moment. Im still worried about the near future and if I will be able to pay the bills, so just haning in there until something changes. Thanks, Katie


----------



## nicolevins (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey Katie.

Do you have family members that can help you out since you might not be able to pay the bills?

Im sure they will understand :hug:

Hope the buns go soon  Keep us updated, of course!


----------

